# Bow Nav Light (trolling motor blocks)



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm going to have the same problem when I mount my trolling motor. Just get console nav lights and use the place where the bow nav light is for the trolling motor plug.


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

https://tacomarineblog.com/2014/04/01/innovative-taco-marine-rub-rail-mounted-navigation-lights/

starting to lean towards something like this.. wiring is already in place in bow, minimally invasive, and won't look too ugly....

any thoughts?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Are you going to be able to run wires to the rubrail easily? The console would probably be much easier.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

just get a pole light and socket


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

lpg said:


> https://tacomarineblog.com/2014/04/01/innovative-taco-marine-rub-rail-mounted-navigation-lights/
> 
> starting to lean towards something like this.. wiring is already in place in bow, minimally invasive, and won't look too ugly....
> 
> any thoughts?


I just did this on my Hewes. It wasn't a perfect fit on the rubrail, but it seems like they came out pretty good. I haven't run with them at night yet, though.

My only concern with them is someone dragging the anchor chain over them or something. They do call it a "rub" rail for a reason... I guess time will tell.


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

Use a nav light mounted on a 12" pole and install a socket.


----------

